# IBM Rational Rose als Free Download?



## Schwupsi (22. Mrz 2016)

Hallo, da wir uns in der Uni dieses Semester neben Softwareentwicklung auch die Modellierung anschauen, wollte ich fragen, ob es irgendwo im Netz eine Free-Version von Rational Rose gibt. Wir arbeiten in der Uni damit. Habe ein wenig gegoogelt, gibt einige "Free Downloads" aber diese befinden sich meiner Meinung nach auf eher dubiosen Seiten  
Würde mir gerne eure Meinungen einholen. 

Gruß!


----------



## Dukel (23. Mrz 2016)

Ich habe eine Testversion gefunden. Muss es Rational Rose sein? UML Software gibt es jede Menge, auch Open Source und Freeware. Ich würde mal bei der Uni nachfragen, ob diese evtl. einen Vertrag mit IBM haben, dass Ihr die Software auch bekommt.


----------



## Schwupsi (23. Mrz 2016)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe eine Testversion gefunden. Muss es Rational Rose sein? UML Software gibt es jede Menge, auch Open Source und Freeware. Ich würde mal bei der Uni nachfragen, ob diese evtl. einen Vertrag mit IBM haben, dass Ihr die Software auch bekommt.



Funktionieren die Tools ähnlich wie Rational Rose? Wenn ja, dann würde ich mit denen zuhause üben, da wir dann die Klausur sehr wahrscheinlich u.a. mit Rational Rose schreiben werden


----------

